# Roleplaying Forums > Roleplay Of The Week >  Roleplay of the Week 6/15/2019

## Kris

In the town of Burlington, Vermont there are two types of werewolves, both trying to keep themselves a secret from humans. The first type are the Silver Bloods, and they are pretty much what you expect in a typical werewolf. They can shift at will, except at night, no matter if there is a full moon or not. The second type is called the Black Bloods. They're pretty much like the Silver Bloods minus the fact they shift into dogs, and not wolves. 

However, a new virus is starting to break out. It's called Moon Sickness. It starts out slow, but eventually progresses to the point where the infected attack others, and it even leads to death. The two types of werewolves are afraid that this new virus will eventually lead to their extinction or them being exposed to humans, something no one wants to happen. 

Veins Of Black and Silver

----------

